# Will geworbern werden



## mektalasch (29. Februar 2016)

Hi,

ich habe zwar schon mal wow gespielt wollte aber gerne einen neuanfang.

Hierzu suche ich nach möglichkeit einen pvp Server auf dem ich horde spielen kann und würde gerne mit diversen Accountitems beginnen. Hierfür ist zum glück nur noch gold nötig daher Suche ich jemanden der mich Werben will und mir mit Gold unter die Arme greifen kann.

Ich muste genug gold für folgende Dinge für insgesammt 2 chars haben:

Taschen

Reiten

Account gear (inkl aufwertungen)

gängige glyphen der beiden klassen

+ etwas Taschengelt


Ich habe derzeit keine Übersicht was das zusammen kosten würde daher bitte ich dich zu Prüfen was das insgesammt kostet und dann zu entscheiden 

ich biete am Die möglichkeit am Wochenende intensiv zu lvln bzw unter der woche ab 18 Uhr.

Ich habe Erfahrung seit Classic und würde gerne Tank und Heiler spielen, was das Lvln sehr beschleunigt.

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und im Skype oder Ts3 recht kommunikativ 

Meldet euch hier oder per PM

in diesem Sinne MFG Mektalasch


----------



## Maggie1701 (6. März 2016)

Hi, hast du schon jemanden gefunden? Ich kann die Kosten zusammenrechnen, aber welche Erbstücke bräuchtest du denn alles für welche Klassen? Wäre aber auf Arygos (Horde-Seite), ist eher ein pve server...Aber das ist ja heute eig. kein Thema mehr =)


----------

